
Edward Snowden nominated for Nobel Peace Prize - Suraj-Sun
http://www.policymic.com/articles/54929/could-edward-snowden-get-a-nobel-peace-prize
======
pachydermic
Anyone could be nominated for the prize. It just means some guy wrote a letter
to the committee.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobel_Peace_Prize#Nomination](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobel_Peace_Prize#Nomination)

If I'm reading that correctly, any recognized professor could write a letter
nominating anybody.

------
mixmax
the irony of a whistleblower trying to escape from the nobel-prize winning
president of the United States being nominated for the nobel prize is, well
pricelss.

~~~
zombio
I don't really understand the nobel peace prize, or specifically why Obama was
awarded it. I understand being the first black president of the United States
is a big deal, but did he personally do anything to promote peace? Or does
being black in the white house somehow lower racism, hence promoting world
peace?

~~~
u2328
Wasn't so much about him being the first black President as much as him not
being Bush/Cheney et. al. Still pretty premature of them since Obama ended up
adopting and ramping up many of the foreign policies that made Bush/Cheney so
despised by the world in the first place.

~~~
phaus
But everyone should have known that he was Bush, and he was Cheney. Maybe five
of the several hundred major politicians in our country are not carbon copies
of one another.

------
teddyh
I fail to see how what Snowden has done has promoted world peace. The Nobel
Peace prize is not (recent awardees notwithstanding) a we-like-you prize. It's
supposed to be about _world peace_ , and I just don't see how Snowden has
advanced _that_ particular goal. Or am I just dense?

~~~
burntsushi
Anyone who gets in the way of government abuses is promoting peace _in my
opinion_. In Snowden's case, he's released information about programs that are
specifically abusing the privacy of the _world 's population_. One hopes that
such a release serves as an impetus to curb or prevent it in the future. I
think that at least fits my criteria.

~~~
teddyh
I'm sorry, I still don't see the link between "[curbing] government abuses"
and "promoting peace". What is the link?

~~~
joering2
How about the fact that a young clever men with top salary, beautiful
girlfriend and comfortable life in one of the (supposedly) most developed
country in entire world couldn't stand his own government's abuse, and decided
to break the silence, knowing (Bradley M?) that his life is over.

Is that good enough reason for you? How about this: he promoted the truth,
because otherwise had he not done it, we could have ended in a North Korea
type dictatorship.

Hats off to Mr. Snowden.

[http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.14361929.4039/flat,550x550,07...](http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.14361929.4039/flat,550x550,075,f.jpg)

------
sleepyhead
Who cares? There is a lot of people who can nominate someone for the Nobel
Peace Prize. Fidel Castro has even been nominated.

~~~
arcadeparade
Deservedly so.

~~~
unimpressive
Would you like to elaborate?

"Castro, on the other hand, was convinced that an invasion of Cuba was soon at
hand, and on October 26, he sent a telegram to Khrushchev that appeared to
call for a pre-emptive nuclear strike on the USA." \- Wikipedia, on the Cuban
Missile Crisis

~~~
jfb
In the sense that, if they can give it to Henry Kissinger, the prize is
therefore meaningless, and they might as well give it to Mugabe, or Castro, or
Ríos Montt, or Reagan.

------
CurtMonash
Is there any distinction more meaningless than "nominated for a Nobel Peace
Prize"? Nominating a person for the Nobel Peace Prize is like introducing a
bill in Congress -- all it takes is one person out of several hundred to think
it's worth doing for some reason, and boom! It officially happened.

------
scottcowley
Can you imagine if Edward Snowden was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize just a
couple of years after Barack Obama? The contrast would truly blow my mind.

Neither are deserving, IMO.

------
moocowduckquack
_" Moreover, despite the national and international outcry that has resulted
from the PRISM leak, it is too soon to tell what the real consequences of
Snowden's actions will be. This is the same logic that governs the claim that
Obama's award was prematurely given. "_

No it isn't. Snowden is being nominated for actions rather than just for
potential actions. Consequences can take decades.

------
andrewskw
Awesome, him getting a Peace Prize for going against the president who also
happened to get the peace prize. Oh the irony.

------
sigzero
I think I just threw up in my mouth a little. This is a joke right? Right!?!

~~~
teddyh
That's disgusting.

~~~
zombio
Oh he didn't actually. It's just one of those overused internet phrases you'll
find all the time on Reddit and Youtube.

~~~
teddyh
I knew that. It's still disgusting.

